# Player wanted to join existing group in Portslade (Brighton & Hove), E. Sussex, UK



## desmotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Looking for an additional player to join existing group in Portslade (Brighton & Hove), East Sussex, UK. We meet on Friday evenings from 6.00 pm to 10.00 pm, meal provided. Current campaign is paragon level D&D 4E. Other systems include Warhammer (2E & 3E), Dark Sun, Cthulhu & Dark Heresy.


----------



## desmotic (Apr 23, 2011)

Another vacancy in our gaming group needs filling from end of May. Same details as previous post. Current D&D 4E campaign is reaching the end of P2 Demon Queen's Enclave. There is also the possibility of future adventures in D&D 4E, Cthulhu & Warhammer (2E)


----------



## Jakzer (Sep 9, 2011)

Is the place still open? And what age are the group (me being 17)


----------



## desmotic (Nov 14, 2011)

Due to group re-locating this thread is closed


----------

